
Please don't alert based on percentages - DanielRibeiro
http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/sysadmin/NoAlertOnPercentages
======
btilly
I agree that there are lots of issues with alerting based on percentages.

However there are lots of cases where you really do want percentage based
alerts. For instance alerting on a random page load being slow is not a good
idea. However if more than 30% of your page loads are below some threshold,
then you may want to alert. And you absolutely want this to be a percentage
based alert, because with absolute numbers you get to choose between never
hearing about problems at low traffic times and alerting on every traffic
spike.

